# Mind = Boggled...



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Need some good starting points. 
I have been an avid freshwater keeper for years and have always wanted to branch out... 

I recently came across a 75 gallon tank deal for $350... (stand, 20gal overflow tank, an $800 Double bright led system (marineland one with night light affect) and a nice stand and hood) And I am looking to purchase it today. and start up a saltwater tank. 

I know there is going to be a learning curve, but at this point it looks more like 2x^11th.... 

Where does one start? I will be quizzing my LFS guy today and having him give me a rundown. 
But I also want to know from you guys. I trust you very much and know that you will lead and help guide me toward a happy healthy, albeit salty tank!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.

#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.

#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.

#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

#8-Rubber kitchen gloves

#9-Fish net

#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

#16-Heater rated for your size tank.

#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.

#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.

#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)

#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.

Volusion Demo Store

Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.

aquarium heater | eBay

power heads | eBay

New 0 10 Salinity Refractometer Salt Water Aquarium | eBay

MarcoRocks Aquarium Products

Bulk Dry Live Rock & Live Sand - Bulk Reef Supply

Live Rock and Live Sand: Live Saltwater Aquarium Rock and Sand

Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand

Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.

http://live-plants.com/

What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping

t-5 lighting | eBay

cree led aquarium | eBay

Aquarium Salt Mix: Salt for Saltwater and Freshwater Fish Aquariums


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input reefing. I hold your expertise high by the way!! 

I did read that in the sticky. I was refering to more like chemical guidelines water specifics and the like.

Ill have more specific questions when I get home. But thanks for the I put now!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Chemical guidelines? Well, that would all depend on what your going after here. If we are just talking about a FOWLR, your not going to be needing a Reef test kit, you'll just test the normals up to Calcium levels. Reef testing, and dosing additives, you would be going Reef, and looking at testing for Magnesium, Alkalinity, Phosphates, PH, Calcium. Those yoiu will need to keep an eye on. If your wanting the Pink-Purple Coralline to grow, like everyone thinks is cool, you'll want to keep an eye on Mag, ALK and Calcium levels. 
MAG- 1200-1400
PH- 7.8- 8.4 Up around 8 to 8.2 is good
ALK- 8-12 Up around 10 is good
Calcium- 420-460
Hows that?


----------

